# Simplicity or John Deere?



## sprowan (Mar 26, 2013)

I am looking at the 2013 John Deere X540 and the 2013 Simplicity Conquest or Prestige. I like my grass looking top notch and I will be using it for snow removal as well. It looks like the Prestige and the Deere are about the same price but the Simplicity has a 30 hp Briggs on it and the Deere has the Kawasaki 24. Can somebody help me out here?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I might get stuff thrown at me but I kinda favor the Simplicity.


----------



## sprowan (Mar 26, 2013)

When I say snow removal I mean I am buying the blower as well. Also the bagger.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

sprowan said:


> When I say snow removal I mean I am buying the blower as well. Also the bagger.




Both are really great tractors. What is the price tag on each with the equipment/ attachments you want? The Kawi might be less hp but they are really good engines.


----------



## sprowan (Mar 26, 2013)

John Deere x540 hydro with diff, 24 hp kawasaki, 47" dual stage blower, 3 bagger, 54" deck

2013 Simplicity Prestige 30 hp Briggs, hydro with manual and auto diff, 42" dual stage blower with electric chute, 3 bagger, 50" deck, independent suspension

John Deere $11,170 out the door
Simplicity $11,100 out the door


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

sprowan said:


> John Deere x540 hydro with diff, 24 hp kawasaki, 47" dual stage blower, 3 bagger, 54" deck
> 
> 2013 Simplicity Prestige 30 hp Briggs, hydro with manual and auto diff, 42" dual stage blower with electric chute, 3 bagger, 50" deck, independent suspension
> 
> ...




Man that is a tuff decision but I think I would have to go with the John Deere because of the bigger blower, and mower deck.


----------

